
Ask HN: How did Investor Day pan out? Will it happen again? - nickparker
YC S16 enacted a new process called Investor Day[1] where demo day attendees rank their favorite startups and YC arranges a sort of speed-dating with startup&lt;==&gt;investor matches the following day.<p>How did it work out? Is there a plan to continue investor day for W16 and beyond?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;investor-day&#x2F;
======
Hydraulix989
If I had to guess, the investors weren't so happy about it, but the startups
were.

~~~
biot
Why is that? Did having the meetings in one day impart an artificial sense of
urgency?

~~~
Hydraulix989
Yes, and it's obviously in investors' best interests to "take their sweet
time" when it comes to deals and getting the best terms. Half of their
signalling comes from what other investors are thinking about doing.

~~~
joshu
As an actual investor (rather than guessing) I thought it was awesome - it
usually takes a dozen calendar dances and a month to meet with everyone. I was
able to get it done in a day.

You aren't committing to invest in them, it's just a way to get initial
meetings done.

~~~
Hydraulix989
To be clear, I'm an actual investor as well, but I don't specifically invest
in YC companies.

